# Floetrol® Latex Paint Conditioner benefits



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Ive primed bare drywall with SW preprite 400 tinted primer and top coated with 1 coat qauli eggshell latex, looks good where the roller rolled, but the cut in doesnt look that well. Do you think this product will help me achieve better coverage/color in that cut in part?


Should i add this to the whole 5 gallon or only what we use to cut in with?


Anyone ever used this on latex paints?


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

It's a decent product. I'm using it more and more with these newer paints that dry so fast. I've never seen where it has been needed with interior paints yet. I've had to use it in exterior acrylics. It may help if your problem stems from the cut in drying before you can roll into it. If that isn't the root of the problem then I doubt Floetrol will help any.


----------



## MVH (Jun 24, 2007)

I've used it to maintain a wet edge on ceilings. I agree with Gideond on the cutting in.

Maybe you're pulling the paint too thin on the cut-in?

Mike


----------



## Tommy Boy (Mar 21, 2007)

Late X-Tender is another option. Less expensive than Floetrol to use.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

When cutting in a straight line we tend to use less paint in order to get that straight line. Try cutting your line then go back over it with a righteous amount of paint close to the line.


----------



## regal (Oct 20, 2007)

yes, what joewho said...........


----------

